# Worst of 2014: Die größten PC-Enttäuschungen des Jahres



## Gast1669461003 (23. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Worst of 2014: Die größten PC-Enttäuschungen des Jahres* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Worst of 2014: Die größten PC-Enttäuschungen des Jahres


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. Dezember 2014)

Watch_dogs. Riesenhype, mäßige Story und ein "Press X to Win" Hacking System. Assassin's Creed Unity... Mann, UBI! Das hätte für mich das beste AC werden können und ihr habts mit ner Ruckelorgie und Grafikfehlern vergeigt. Sauber gemacht.

Aus dem Indie Sektor: Planetary Annihilation. Mein persönlicher Fehlkauf dieses Jahr. Saugute Ansätze, aber nur im MP witzig und im Singleplayer keine Speicherfunktion... say whuuuut? Ich weiß nicht ob sich das geändert hat, aber ich fass das Ding nicht mehr an.


----------



## TheSinner (23. Dezember 2014)

The Elder Scrolls Online? Echt? Das erscheint mir dann doch etwas äh.. skurril. Ich bin jetzt seit 15 Jahren in MMOs unterwegs und nicht eines davon hat sich so rasant und stetig weiterentwickelt wie ESO - und das um letztendlich den Fans noch besser zu gefallen. So wird das gesamte Endgame bereits seit mehreren Patches stufenweise überarbeitet (das nächste Update ist dann die vorletzte Phase) wodurch beispielsweise in Bälde das komplette Veteranensystem abgeschafft wird und durch ein komplexeres, TES-näheres Sternbildsystem (Champion System) ersetzt wird. 

Dazu kommen beständige Contentupdates, neue Dungeons, neue Gebiete (Craglorn Part 2 zuletzt, bald Murkwater) etc. Es gibt so manche Spieler die zunächst enttäuscht waren, dann nochmal einen Blick reinwarfen und feststellen durften dass das Spiel kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt und verbessert wurde und seitdem auch wieder treue Abonnenten wurden.

Meine Wenigkeit, ich bin nach wie vor von Anfang an dort aktiv, für mich ist es gerade die Betonung von individuellem Können über verkomplizierte Taktiken was den Reiz ausmacht. Wobei ich mich über etwas mehr Taktiken-lernen durchaus freuen würde. Nicht missverstehen - manche Sachen in ESO sind sehr herausfordernd, aber eben nicht aufgrund taktischer Komplexität sondern weil es wenig Fehlertoleranz in einigen Kämpfen gibt. Ander als beispielsweise bei SW:TOR wo die Fehlertoleranz eher höher war (und das individuelle Gruppenmitglied nicht so sehr gefordert war vom Spielvermögen her), dafür aber die taktische Komplexität von manchem Kampf recht.. hoch.. war (Soa ohne Taktikguide als das noch die einzige Operation war und man dementsprechend gegeart war.. das.. war schon etwas  "mehr" an Phasen und Routinen und derlei).

Das musst ich dann jetzt doch mal dazuschreiben.

Als größte Enttäuschung gilt für mich übrigens ebenfalls Watch_dogs. Das fängt schon beim Protagonisten an... ich kann einfach nie, aber wirklich nie, eine Verbindung zu ihm herstellen. Weil er schlichtweg ein asozialer Kotzbrocken ist ohne Tiefgang, eine Art Amok-Hacker-Emo. Brr....


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. Dezember 2014)

Also Watch Dogs war echt für den Hype mehr als schwach... sowohl Story als auch Grafik


----------



## Orzhov (23. Dezember 2014)

Mh ich denke ich habe meine Kaufentscheidungen richtig getroffen. Eine persönliche Enttäuschung habe ich jetzt nicht. Was ich jedoch schade finde ist die Tatsache, dass Ubisoft seinen Ruf gnadenlos verzockt.


----------



## Holdi (23. Dezember 2014)

Watch Dogs - Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2014)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Also Watch Dogs war echt für den Hype mehr als schwach... sowohl Story als auch Grafik



Grafisch fand ich es durchaus ansprechend, trotz Downgrade. Nur die Anforderungen an die Hardware waren zu hoch. Schlechte Optimierung. 

Meine Enttäuschung des Jahres...mhm...da hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar keine. Ich habe meine Erwartungen nie so hoch gesteckt, dass ich irgendwie enttäuscht gewesen wäre. Und jedes Spiel, das ich dieses Jahr spielte, hatte so seine Mängel und Macken.


----------



## TR3LON1ST (23. Dezember 2014)

lol. Elder Scrolls, Dayz und dann Jagged Alliance Flashback? Die spielen noch nicht Mal in der gleichen Kategorie - wem ist denn da langweilig in der Redaktion?

Vielleicht hättet ihr Mal durch die zahlreichen Fails im Steam Early Access kramen sollen oder den bescheuerten Rock Simulator. Oder lauft ihr damit Gefahr als ernst zu nehmendes Spielemagazin mit Recherche-Fähigkeit wahrgenommen zu werden?


----------



## Geroellheimereimer (23. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Erwartungen nie so hoch gesteckt, dass ich irgendwie enttäuscht gewesen wäre. Und jedes Spiel, das ich dieses Jahr spielte, hatte so seine Mängel und Macken.



Und das ist der springende Punkt. Erwartungen an Produkte auf einem realistischen Level zu halten und sich im Vorfeld zu informieren beugt Enttäuschungen vor. Einem (richtigen) Hype kann i.d.R. nie ein Spiel gerecht werden. Das perfekte Spiel wird es nie geben. Wer aber weiterhin (in seiner Naivität) an so etwas glauben möchte, wird jedes Jahr eine nette Liste mit großen Enttäuschungen aufschreiben können.

Bei dem Video kann ich der Neuauflage von JA zustimmen, bei TESO und DayZ wird ja von guten Spielen gesprochen. Also ist das schon "Jammern" auf einem hohen Niveau und zudem sehr reißerisch formuliert. In diesem Ton stelle ich mir übrigens einen BILD Podcast vor. 
Woran wird überhaupt gemessen, dass TESO ein Flop ist? An Userzahlen von WoW? Dann ist jedes MMOG ein Flop. DayZ ist im early access, ja immer noch. Die Spieler bekommen regelmäßig große Patches. Könnte es schneller gehen? Klar, nur bei welchem Studio müsste dieses Projekt dann sein und zu welchem Preis? 

Ich persönlich habe keine bitterbösen Enttäuschungen erlebt. Ich bestelle aber auch nicht blind vor und kann auch mal ein paar Wochen auf ungehetzte Reviews und ggf. Patches warten, bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe.


----------



## Winterseele81 (23. Dezember 2014)

Road to Hell Redemtion!


----------



## mryx (23. Dezember 2014)

sorry aber wenn nicht mal der autor versteht, dass dayz eine ALPHA ist und sich beschwert, dass es immer noch Probleme gibt, dann ist der Seite hier echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2014)

mryx schrieb:


> sorry aber wenn nicht mal der autor versteht, dass dayz eine ALPHA ist und sich beschwert, dass es immer noch Probleme gibt, dann ist der Seite hier echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


Wie lange ist das Teil schon in der Phase?
Verfolge das Spiel nicht wirklich.


----------



## Stancer (23. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das Teil schon in der Phase?
> Verfolge das Spiel nicht wirklich.



Es ist zwar schon eine ganze Zeit in der Alpha aber Alpha ist eben Alpha und nicht Beta !

Nirgendwie steht geschrieben wie lang eine Alpha dauert, bei den meisten Spielen geht eine Alpha durchaus mehrere Jahre. Alpha ist eben ein spielfähiger Client aber eben nicht für Releasefähig !

Mit ESO kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Man rusht da eben nicht überall Solo durch wie es in den meisten anderen MMO´s ist. Ich spiele seit Mai und bin immer noch nicht auf V14 angelangt. Die Inhalte am Ende sind reine Gruppeninhalte, nix für Solohelden, die sich für Gott halten ! PvP macht auch jeden Tag Spass aber auch da gilt : Man ist einer unter vielen.
Selbstprofilierung, Posing etc. existiert in ESO eben nicht und genau das stößt vielen eben negativ auf, denn wenn man sich durchliest was die Nörgler so bemängeln, geht es meistens immer nur darum, das es kaum "ICH" gibt, sondern nur "WIR" !


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2014)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nirgendwie steht geschrieben wie lang eine Alpha dauert, bei den meisten Spielen geht eine Alpha durchaus mehrere Jahre. Alpha ist eben ein spielfähiger Client aber eben nicht für Releasefähig !



Ok
Und trotzdem werden gefühlte fünf Threads pro Tag eröffnet mit Servervorstellungen.
Also wirds exzessiv gespielt und ein Release steht in den Sternen. 
Soll das irgendwann was kosten?
Und wenn ja, ist dann der Hype nicht schon vorbei?

// Ah, da ich jetzt zu Hause bin, seh ich grad, dass das Spiel eh schon was kostet im EA.
Ist wohl das leidige Thema, ob man EarlyAccsess unterstützen will/muss.

Und wenn der titel seit nem Jahr in der Alpha ist...

Und nah ein Nahctrag:
Im Bericht wird ja auch darauf hingewiesen, dass der Titel ja Potential hätte.
Der Hauptverantwortliche ist ja anscheinend nicht mehr an Bord und darum steht die Zukunft in den Sternen.
Und das darf man doch auch als Fan als Enttäuschung ansehen, oder?


----------



## Chroom (23. Dezember 2014)

TESO als flop zu bezeichnen find ich schon  hart. Für mich war die größte entäuschung 2014 das am pc grottenschlechte ´´The Evil Within ´´ (omg war das kacke   )


----------



## Freemangmbh (23. Dezember 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mh ich denke ich habe meine Kaufentscheidungen richtig getroffen. Eine persönliche Enttäuschung habe ich jetzt nicht. Was ich jedoch schade finde ist die Tatsache, dass Ubisoft seinen Ruf gnadenlos verzockt.



Mit Ubisoft gebe ich dir Recht, wobei Far Cry 4 eins meiner Highlights dieses Jahr war.


----------



## Modriem (23. Dezember 2014)

Für mich waren die absoluten Flops des Jahres Watch Dogs und The Elder Scrolls Online
Ich bin schon seit Jahren ein Fan von der TES-Serie und glaube, dass das Problem ist, dass sie sich selber verraten haben. Klar ist es cooler mit Freunden zusammen die Welt zu bereisen-jedoch finde ich hier die Lösung von Saints Row mit dem Co-op Modus einfach besser gelöst. Letztendlich will doch jeder in TES der Held der Welt sein und alles und jeden unter seiner Kontrolle haben und aktuell teilt man sich den Posten mit extrem vielen Spielern-ich denke das ist der Grund warum der Titel so geflopt ist.

Zu Watch Dogs muss man nichts sagen-habe nach 4 Stunden mich so stark gelangweilt dass ich nur noch Scheiße gebaut habe bzw durch die Story durchgerusht bin, weil ich es schnell beenden wollte. Echt schade :/


----------



## Cazzara (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es merkwürdig das Teso hier als Flop 2014 an den Pranger gestellt wird.
Entspricht Teso nicht dem Geschmack des Autors oder woran wird der Erfolg gemessen?
Sind denn schon Verkaufszahlen bekannt??


----------



## Cazzara (23. Dezember 2014)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage wo und wie Teso die TES Reihe verraten hat?
Den Unterschied zwischen einem MMORPG und einem Singleplayerspiel mag ich jetzt nicht schon wieder erläutern.
Da es bald und zu 100% einen Skyrim Nachfolger geben wird , merkt man doch eigentlich sehr schnell das nur die Lore die einzige Gemeinsamkeit von der Singleplayer Variante und Teso ist!!


----------



## driftwood1973 (23. Dezember 2014)

Definitiv Teso, Watchdogs und leider auch Far Cry 4 ! Far Cry 4 ist mir einfach zu "kompakt" im Leveldesign, die Grafik ist veraltet und hinter jedem Baum taucht ein Gegener oder Wildtier auf, was meinen Jäger- Instinkt sehr schmälert.


----------



## driftwood1973 (23. Dezember 2014)

DayZ hat mich im Grunde nicht enttäuscht, weil meine Erwatungen , weil es ja noch eine Alpha-Version ist,  ziemlich niedrig waren und ich trotzdem eine ganze Menge Spaß habe mit dem Titel.


----------



## Steve2k (24. Dezember 2014)

Wildstar - Ganz klar. 

Viel härter kann man ein MMORPG gar nicht mehr gegen die Wand fahren. 
Anfangs dick aufgetragen ohne Ende, während der Beta schon derbe ins Stolpern gekommen und dann kläglich gescheitert. Kein Wunder, dass es das Spiel geschafft hat nach den ersten 3 Monaten regelrecht tod zu sein und mittlerweile nur noch ums nackte Überleben kämpft, ja regelrecht um Spieler betteln & die letzten paar Verbliebenen bangen muss. Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit "Das liegt nur daran, weil's für Hardcore Spieler ist und für die Masse unbrauchbar" - Das ist völliger quatsch, denn Wildstar ist mal so ganz und gar nicht hardcore. Carbine hat schlichtweg auf ganzer Linie versagt - Wobei - Deren Housingabteilung & verlogene "Marketingabteilung preRelease" (The devs are listening - Ja ne is klar) vielleicht mal noch ausgenommen. 

Denke Wildstar wird wie Warhammer Online untergehen - Nur viel schneller.


----------



## Aharabada (24. Dezember 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## schneemaennle (24. Dezember 2014)

Für mich ganz klar Whatch Dogs und AC Unity. Was UBI da abgeliefert hat war einfach nur eine Frechheit.  Und es wundert mich dass keines der beiden im Video angesprochen wurde und stattdessen DayZ aufgenommen wurde. Ich finde es fast hinfällig ein EarlyAcess Game in eine Worst of 2014 Liste aufzunehmen, Entwicklungsstagnation hin oder her.


----------



## Ileaana (24. Dezember 2014)

Für mich war das The Elder Scrolls online und Arche Age. The Elder Scrolls online hat zwar eine total schöne Welt und die Quests sind auch liebevoll gestaltet, aber die 5-Tasten-Charaktere haben mir schnell den Spielspass genommen. Nach einer Weile war es einfach nur langweilig. Bei Arche Age hat mich am Meisten die Abzocke durch die Arbeiterlohntränke gestört. Die Arbeitspunkte haben sich selbst mit Abo nur sehr langsam regeneriert. Man hatte immer zuwenig. Beim Housing waren nach kurzer Zeit die Bauplätze für Häuser komplett belegt, teilweise hatte ein Spieler 8 Plätze. Ich vermute mal, dass dies durch Bots geschah. Dadurch hat man auch den Spass am Spiel schnell verloren.


----------



## hyphon (24. Dezember 2014)

Watch_Dogs, weil es geile Grafik und gute Story versprochen hat, wovon man nichts im Spiel gesehen hat und die Portierung von End Of Nations zum MOBA. Das sah so gut aus in der ersten Alpha/Beta als RTS.

Endwar Online, Frechheit von Ubisoft...

Nicht ganz oben in der Liste: The Crew. Haben die TDU Entwickler denn gar nichts aus TDU 1 und 2 gelernt? Altbekannte Bugs, neues Gewand.


----------



## Jaeger-der-Drachen (24. Dezember 2014)

Absoluter blödsinn was da über  The Elder Scrolls online   gesagt/geschrieben wird. TESO ist eines der besten MMO's der letzten Jahre.  Wenn Jemand seinen Char wegen nur 5 Tasten nicht spielen kann hat das nicht mit schlechtem Spiel zu tun eher mit einem sehr schlechten Spieler, es ist so und man kann sich damit  ohne Probleme durch das Spiel kloppen, dazu braucht man nicht wirklich 50  Fertigkeiten wie bei anderen Spielen.
Die Queste sind gut , sogar Geschicht findet man, man muss nur lesen was wohl nicht Jedermanns Sache ist oder zuhören, was wohl noch weniger können. Grafik ist eine der besten, Musik ist super.  Ich weis wirklich nicht was es an dem Spiel auszusetzen gibt.  
PvP ist eh nur was für Verrückte was ich nicht bin.
Es ist ein sehr schönes Spiel für den gestressten Feierabendzocker, nicht für die Spieler die sich einfach nur durch das Spiel brennen  und nach wenigen Tagen auf maxlevel sind. Ich spiele seit  dem Start und habe noch keinen Char auf Maxlevel, weil ich das Spiel spiele, es genisse, es erlebe.


----------



## Monalye (24. Dezember 2014)

*The Evil Within* 

Wie sehnsüchtig hab ich das ganze Jahr auf dieses Spiel gewartet, es war fix als Vollpreistitel eingeplant, wovon ich mir nur 1 - 2 im Jahr gönne... und dann kam es mit so einer schlechten PC-Umsetzung daher, das es einem die Tränen in die Augen getrieben hat. Dann hat man sich einigermaßen daran gewöhnt, kommt vor einer Woche ein wahnwitziger Patch mit 4,2 GB, Resultat sind zusammengebrochene Framerates und PC-Abstürze. Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir das Spiel dermaßen gecrasht, das der komplette PC danach "tot" war, er lief zwar weiter, aber schwarzer Bildschirm, ohne Reaktion bei Tasten- oder Mausdruck. Da hat nur noch ein Warmstart geholfen, einfach nur grausam.

Für mich deshalb die größte PC-Enttäuschung 2014 (auf Konsole ist es wahrscheinlich toll, das kann ich nicht sagen, aber es geht ja um die größte PC-Enttäuschung)


----------



## Taiwez (24. Dezember 2014)

*Borderlands: The Pre Sequel*

Ich hatte gehofft, das das Spiel mit einer typischen schwarzhumorischen Story daherkommt, wie ich es normalerweise auch von Borderlands gewohnt bin, vom Gameplay hatte ich mir da gar nicht viel erhofft, ich hatte mir schon gedacht, das es sich genau wie der Quasi-Vorgänger Borderlands 2 spielt. Aber das Ganze ist dann leider doch ziemlich langweilig und vor allem langatmig dahergekommen, dass ich keine Lust hatte, das Spiel durchzuspielen. Der normalerweise eintretende Suchtfaktor war hier auch bei mir überhaupt nicht vorhanden, wirklich schade. Dabei hatten die Entwickler eigentlich viel mehr Potential hier gehabt, als das sie es genutzt haben, wie so oft.


----------



## matrixfehler (24. Dezember 2014)

TESO hat mich am Anfang begeistert und bis ich dann irgendwann Stufe 40 war hat die Motivation immer mehr und mehr abgenommen.


----------



## Cazzara (24. Dezember 2014)

Ileaana schrieb:


> aber die 5-Tasten-Charaktere haben mir schnell den Spielspass genommen. Nach einer Weile war es einfach nur langweilig. .



Also mir reichen die 5 Tasten völlig aus!
Nicht jeder ist ein Klavierspieler ......
Aber das ein MMORPG langweilg ist , weil es nur 5 Tasten zum bedienen braucht finde ich seltsam.
GuildWars 2 hat auch nicht mehr und läuft...


----------



## solidus246 (24. Dezember 2014)

Also DayZ als Flop zu bezeichnen, naja, das klingt schon arg nach Unwissen, sorry. Es ist ein extrem langer Prozess, zumindest in der Regel, bis ein Spiel fertiggestellt ist. Wer sich beschwerrt, dass es in einer Alpha Bugs, noch nicht perfektes Balancing, Performance Einbrüche gibt etc, sorry, der sollte sich mit der Entwicklung eines Spiels ausseinandersetzen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Also DayZ als Flop zu bezeichnen, naja, das klingt schon arg nach Unwissen, sorry. Es ist ein extrem langer Prozess, zumindest in der Regel, bis ein Spiel fertiggestellt ist. Wer sich beschwerrt, dass es in einer Alpha Bugs, noch nicht perfektes Balancing, Performance Einbrüche gibt etc, sorry, der sollte sich mit der Entwicklung eines Spiels ausseinandersetzen.


Aber es ist ja eben als Entäuschung drin, grade weil der Chefentwickler von Bord gegangen ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.


----------



## placeholder1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich, was an DayZ so extrem lange dauert. Die Spielwelt und das Grundgerüst waren doch schon da. Zudem haben sie schon zig Millionen Euro/Dollar eingenommen - das scheint sich aber nicht auf die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit niederzuschlagen. Irgendwie wird auch mal kein Aspekt fertiggestellt. Alles bleibt irgendwie auf gleichem Level unfertig und hakelig.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Dezember 2014)

Ganz klar Watch_Dogs, Thief und (leider!) Assassin's Creed 4, welches *eigentlich* ein ziemlich großartiges Spiel wäre, wenn man sich dazu entschieden hätte, das Ding nicht im Beta-Stadium zu releasen und noch 1-2 Monate Bugfixing betrieben hätte.


----------



## Sanador (24. Dezember 2014)

Dass Dayz sehr schleppend voran kommt ist ärgerlich, doch was Double Fine bei *Space Base DF-9* gemacht hat, war/ist für mich die größte Unverschämtheit und damit auch die größte Enttäuschung.
Einfach das Spiel in der frühen Alpha lassen und sich anderen Projekten widmen! Backer und Early Access Käufer stehen nun mit meinem völlig unfertigen Spiel da und Tim Schäfer interessiert das nicht. 
Ach ja und bei *Broken Age* haben sie sich auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert!


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ganz klar Watch_Dogs, Thief und (leider!) Assassin's Creed 4, welches *eigentlich* ein ziemlich großartiges Spiel wäre, wenn man sich dazu entschieden hätte, das Ding nicht im Beta-Stadium zu releasen und noch 1-2 Monate Bugfixing betrieben hätte.


Assassin's Creed 4? Du meinst Unity nehm ich an oder? Denn Teil 4 ist Black Flag


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed 4? Du meinst Unity nehm ich an oder? Denn Teil 4 ist Black Flag



Ähh, natürlich meine ich "Unity". Mein momentaner Gesundheitszustand wirkt sich offenbar auch auf meine geistigen Fähigkeiten aus.


----------



## DarthPanda (24. Dezember 2014)

Destiny hat glück, dass es noch nicht für PC raus is  das is für mich der reinfall des Jahrs schlechthin... schade schade und ich depp hab es im PSN Store gekauft...


----------



## Lorin1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn mich eins nicht enttäuscht hat dann war es Watchdogs. Hat echt Laune gemacht. Und da ich nicht gehyped war konnte es mich aufgrund seiner durchaus vorhandenen Qualitäten gar nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Dezember 2014)

Eines der Spiele, die in diesem Bereich nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollten, ist Dragon Age: Inquisition. Dieses CRPG ist weit davon entfernt, Bioware zur alten Größe zurück zu helfen. Auch die Verkaufszahlen dürften die angestrebten Skyrim - Zahlen weit verfehlen (zu recht). Gleichwohl gibt es größere Enttäuschungen, denn solide war DA: I allemal noch.


----------



## Cibox (25. Dezember 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Also DayZ als Flop zu bezeichnen, naja, das klingt schon arg nach Unwissen, sorry. Es ist ein extrem langer Prozess, zumindest in der Regel, bis ein Spiel fertiggestellt ist. Wer sich beschwerrt, dass es in einer Alpha Bugs, noch nicht perfektes Balancing, Performance Einbrüche gibt etc, sorry, der sollte sich mit der Entwicklung eines Spiels ausseinandersetzen.


Ja und welches Alpha-Stadium Spiel wird sonst noch für gutes Geld zum Verkauf freigegeben?
 Sorry, aber obwohl ich von dayz in arma2-mod version hellauf begeistert bin/war, stehe ich absolut hinter der Entscheidung der Redaktion, weil ich es einfach beschämend finde, wie die absolut geniale Idee von Dayz aufgrund von unfähiger Projekt-Leitung (quasi) zu Tode entwickelt wird. Vor kurzem habe ich gelesen, dass Ende 2015 die *Beta*-Phase angestrebt wird ... Bravo! Wenn es dann (geschätzt) Ende 2016 mit ner 3 alten Engine rauskommt, wird das Game einschlagen wie ne bombe...


----------

